# what style is this? help with the organ



## draco (Sep 10, 2020)

Hello,

I don't know much about classical music, but I've heard this particular style/theme many times on organ over the years in film or music. It's fast and hypnotic. Here is an example, beginning about 15 seconds into the song, it lasts for a few seconds, and is featured again later on.






Any help in identifying this style, or composers that play(ed) this style, particular pieces etc would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

This sounds like minimalism, acid rock and techno combined. No classical composer I have ever heard wrote anything like this.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Yes, it is not classical. Perhaps the question would get more responses in the Non-Classical part of the forum?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

draco said:


> Hello,
> 
> I don't know much about classical music, but I've heard this particular style/theme many times on organ over the years in film or music. It's fast and hypnotic. Here is an example, beginning about 15 seconds into the song, it lasts for a few seconds, and is featured again later on.
> 
> ...


If you go to You Tube and type the title you find beneath this clips "suggestion" other people seeking, good luck


----------



## erudite (Jul 23, 2020)

draco said:


> Here is an example, beginning about 15 seconds into the song, it lasts for a few seconds
> 
> Any help in identifying this style, or composers that play(ed) this style, particular pieces etc would be greatly appreciated.


Well… as others have said that is not classical. And the organ sample doesn't ring any bells.

However, try this?
*Starting at 04:32
*





Otherwise. Not a clue.


----------



## draco (Sep 10, 2020)

erudite said:


> Well… as others have said that is not classical. And the organ sample doesn't ring any bells.
> 
> However, try this?
> *Starting at 04:32
> ...


I'm aware of that one. It is somewhat similar, I suppose.

Another example of something classical that is kind of similar is, starting around the 1:20 mark:


----------



## draco (Sep 10, 2020)

Enthusiast said:


> Yes, it is not classical. Perhaps the question would get more responses in the Non-Classical part of the forum?


I know the video that I had posted isn't classical; however, I was hoping to find actual classical music that had something similar.


----------

